# Mother acts as surrogate for her Son



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Such a lovely outcome, congratulations to them 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47780124


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

An egg donor was a daughter of the lady who gave birth.


----------

